# Haunching Embedded Bead



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

I have this project going on, where its sort of old fashioned joinery. Kind of traditional in nature in that the teeny tiny detail of a bead moulding isn't micro nailed onto the door, nor face frame after assembly, rather it is part of the wood member being joined and the bead mould is mitered creating a haunched joint, where a mitered shoulder or two lock the part in position through hidden shouldered mortise and tenons.










Through most of it, I have tried to build and assemble door rails and stiles, as well as face frame rails and stiles by carefully double checking, and labelling, so that all parts are in sequence, where grain direction and flow, continue throughout the assembly. The drawers were not made by me, but by another aspiring tradesman who has little attention for instruction, and constantly thinks that the beginning of his sentence is more important then the middle of mine, therefor adding time to the installation date : (










This project will eventually become, a serious lesson to the humility a person can get much joy from, in the rich rewards, that make this craft so addictive : ) Even if the journey at times presents its foreboding challenges, its much like life, in where no one said it should be fun everyday, all day, but worth every second spent,….. living it.










The wood specie is rift and quarter sawn white oak, and through the course of this project, the wood has taught me that it needs respect, for the little I know about it.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

its complicated


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, those are tricky to get right.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

but did i get it right ?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sure looks right.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

keep looking : )


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

epic failure at making dove tailed joints fit predetermined tolerances


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

and the boss said " I want dovetailed joints no body else has"

wish granted : )


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

The reveals on the doors and drawers look good good..


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

notice the "flush at one end"

and slightly proud at the other, and its only one corner of a simple drawer that at the end of the day, shows how little, people know.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

I was talking about the picture where you wrote it's complicated…the dovetails are Hack…That Better ?


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

the room for error

is infinite in the combinations and permutations of peoples ideals of perfection,

and the subsequent resources to fix them, is as finite as the liquidity of said …… available to them


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

I agree, hacker at best, if ya cant make a drawer that fits

best stop talking and start listening


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

thats a 16' long piece of facia board

ya cant imagine how hard it is, to make the puppy fit between 2 walls so that all else that surrounds it, fits.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

280 views

280 silent voices

best

ogre


----------



## Weol (Mar 22, 2014)

Hopefully those drawers were only test fitted at that point. Though it would be much less an issue if they were. If they are set like that I would try pair the majority of the excess off with a chisel then plane the side flat. More work and would be difficult to get secured properly. But it would recover the error.


----------



## Weol (Mar 22, 2014)

Also great job with the bead. It looks amazing.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

"280 views

280 silent voices"

Over 300 hundred now.
Maybe if most of your posts weren't so 'Kryptic', you'd get better responses.
Color me stupid, but I can't understand what your talking about most of the time.


----------

